# What Do I Watch Out For Buying A 21Rs/23Rs? What Are Some Must-Buys?



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to RVing but I've wanted one since I was a kid  The 21 or 23RS looks like the perfect size and weight.

What do I need to watch out for when buying one of these? What are some must-buys?

I've already decided that some jacks are in order, if it doesn't come with them. An anti-sway and weight distributing hitch. Awning screen room. Brake controller.

Does it have its own brakes?

Independent suspension?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Christopher de Vidal said:


> Hello, I'm new to RVing but I've wanted one since I was a kid  The 21 or 23RS looks like the perfect size and weight.
> 
> What do I need to watch out for when buying one of these? What are some must-buys?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris:
I have a 23rs and have found the trailer to be fairly well built. There are plenty of modifications (some by me) if you do some searching.
The 23rs' have jacks at the four corners, absolutely get a weight distribution with sway control...don't get the friction type, it does not work well. We don't have an awning screen, I think you will find it is too much work to set up. Yes on the brake controller as it will have electric brakes.
When you are looking at trailers, try and find out the age of the tires, if they are 5 years or older, you will need to replace them. Mine went and that was with good looking treads.
Our camper has been out for 8 seasons and still looks great (except for the decals that have finally taken a beating due to the sun).
Also when looking at the camper choices, you should be able to tell right away if the trailer has been well taken care of by looking at the cleanliness as well as the smell when touring.
bbwb


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Christopher from your questions you are really starting at the beginning. But you are really on the right path, keep asking questions and do plenty of research. (..) You can click on View All Floorplans and find out the basic specs and capacities of each trailer.


There must be a misunderstanding. Looking at specs and capabilities is why I decided on a 21/23RS... I've been reading and researching and planning on this purchase for about six months now and reading about RVs in general for at least two decades









I think you saw my question about "must-haves" as a question about "what do I need to go RVing with?" Nope, I can find that with a quick Google search. My question is really, what are those add-ons and items you believe are indispensable based on your travels?

*But I have some bad news*. When I first showed my wife a 23RS, she really liked it. So I proceeded down the path of ownership. However, when I showed it to her again this afternoon, she gave it a thumbs-down. thinks she'll be too claustrophobic without a traditional slide-out. (E.g. not the bed slide-out but for the dinette or couch.) Ahhhhh! Women, eh?









So we found the Forest River Rockwood M-2602 or M-2605. Weighs less and has fewer sleeping positions, but has a dinette or couch slide-out for a larger "living room" than the 21/23RS. We will just make the sleeping arrangements work.

Even so, I'd like to know what anyone would say their own must-haves are? Things they are glad they added on and wouldn't do without. Those apply to just about any RV.

Thanks!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Christopher de Vidal said:


> Christopher from your questions you are really starting at the beginning. But you are really on the right path, keep asking questions and do plenty of research. (..) You can click on View All Floorplans and find out the basic specs and capacities of each trailer.


There must be a misunderstanding. Looking at specs and capabilities is why I decided on a 21/23RS... I've been reading and researching and planning on this purchase for about six months now and reading about RVs in general for at least two decades









I think you saw my question about "must-haves" as a question about "what do I need to go RVing with?" Nope, I can find that with a quick Google search. My question is really, what are those add-ons and items you believe are indispensable based on your travels?

*But I have some bad news*. When I first showed my wife a 23RS, she really liked it. So I proceeded down the path of ownership. However, when I showed it to her again this afternoon, she gave it a thumbs-down. thinks she'll be too claustrophobic without a traditional slide-out. (E.g. not the bed slide-out but for the dinette or couch.) Ahhhhh! Women, eh?









So we found the Forest River Rockwood M-2602 or M-2605. Weighs less and has fewer sleeping positions, but has a dinette or couch slide-out for a larger "living room" than the 21/23RS. We will just make the sleeping arrangements work.

Even so, I'd like to know what anyone would say their own must-haves are? Things they are glad they added on and wouldn't do without. Those apply to just about any RV.

Thanks!
[/quote]

6 volt battery's , if you don't allready have would be # 1 on my list. # 2 Solar panel or 2 , Inverter , Fantastic fan just to name a few


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, For what it is worth get the Largest Camper your budget will handle, if it is just you and your wife get a Rear Living setup, I had a 210 RS and couldnt get rid of it quick enough. The bed was hard to make and it was just unacceptable to us. but again Welcome you will learn Lots of information here. good Luck


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It may be helpful to know the year your RV tires were made. The file attached here shows how to ID them. RV Tire Age Identifier . It could mean you can negotiate the price of a new set of tires.







Good luck to you deciding on your trailer. My 210RS is just right for the DW and I. We wanted to be able to tow with a 1/2 ton and have the trailer stored at our home. A good choice for both reasons.

When we purchased we bought an Equal-i-zer 4-point weight distribution hitch. Hands down the best hitch I have used in 30 years of trailing. I decided I did not want to crank the tongue jack so an electric jack was purchased. It is an absolute blast to find modifications that enhance the trip or make life more comfortable. This forum is great for that. Heck, even if you go with Some-Other-Brand (SOB) this site helps all that ask or peruse.

Keep the shiny side up!


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Christopher I forgot to mention yesterday Welcome to Outbackers, and Good Luck on your choice in a trailer. The fact that you listened to the DW before making a purchase tells me you are a wise man.
> 
> Robert












She asked today if I loved her. I told her if I didn't love you, I would just buy us a popup and tell you to just deal with it


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

Leedek said:


> Keep the shiny side up!


Hah!


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

W5CI said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, For what it is worth get the Largest Camper your budget will handle, if it is just you and your wife get a Rear Living setup


Me, her, three kiddos, and possibly mother-in-law and sister-in-law. I'm planning out to teenage years, and the better half oohed and ahhed over a Fleetwood with four bunks in the rear. She can put curtains on and they can all have their own submarine-style private quarters. Pushing the weight limit, but I think it'll do. So yep, it's about the largest our budget and weight capacity will handle.


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

Leedek said:


> It may be helpful to know the year your RV tires were made. The file attached here shows how to ID them. RV Tire Age Identifier .


FYI, there is conflicting information about tire datestamps:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=11


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Christopher, I used to own a 21RS so I feel compelled to throw in my two cents. When we had ours, it was with me, my wife and two sons. With that crew we were constantly stepping on each other due to the lack of for space in the trailer. The corridor down the middle is so narrow that two people can barely pass by each other. If there is any way that you can work it out I would strongly suggest that with you look into a 25RS or 250RS. The side slide out gives the added floor area to make the close quarters much easier to deal with.


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

thefulminator said:


> Christopher, I used to own a 21RS so I feel compelled to throw in my two cents. When we had ours, it was with me, my wife and two sons. With that crew we were constantly stepping on each other due to the lack of for space in the trailer. The corridor down the middle is so narrow that two people can barely pass by each other. If there is any way that you can work it out I would strongly suggest that with you look into a 25RS or 250RS. The side slide out gives the added floor area to make the close quarters much easier to deal with.


Well we finally went with a Fleetwood 25QB, which is almost identical to a 23RS inside, except the slide-out is tent (bonus: We can use the space with the tent folded up, and may only rarely tip out the tent) and instead of two bunks at the front, four. It unfortunately has that same narrow corridor down the middle, and my wife and I are, shall we say, a bit fluffy? So yeah, I anticipate that'll be a challenge.

On the positive side, she begged me to get this specific unit, so she can't blame me for picking a bad one. (Well she can, but that's another subject.)







 We like so many of the other features -- the four individual bunks sold us -- that this one pain, we'll just have to deal with it. And unlike many who bought for fun, we have some very specific needs that only an RV addresses, so knowing it's for more than just fun will help us tolerate quirks. And a slide-out would require a new tow vehicle, which is way way out of the budget.

So I didn't go with an Outback in the end, but clearly Outback is a good brand with strong loyalty. I thank you guys for your time and candor.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Christopher de Vidal said:


> So I didn't go with an Outback in the end, but clearly Outback is a good brand with strong loyalty. I thank you guys for your time and candor.


Congrats on the new trailer....









Feel free to stick around, you don't need an Outback to be an active member. I no longer have an Outback, but I've done my fair share of posting.


----------



## Christopher de Vidal (Jan 19, 2015)

By the way, I'll answer my own question, for posterity's sake. Yes, these have electric brakes. It was something I hadn't yet researched or seen in any literature. If a trailer is over 3,000lbs, expect that I will have its own brakes.

Still not clear if they have indepenent suspension.


----------

